# NSD (soon)



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, where does one post a "New Shamisen Day" thread?

I've been wanting one of these for a few years now and just impulsively bought one on E-bay.

These things can really rock in the right hands.


Now I just have to get a set of those hands.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Very cool. It looks like a lovely instrument, I hope it turns out well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks,

It's a beginner level instrument, but it's a fairly simple design so hopefully the Japanese craftsmanship is as good as I've seen in the past.

Here's an example of how the instrument CAN sound.

Yoshida Brothers - Rising from Best Of Yoshida Brothers


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*吉田兄弟 !!*

Congratulations and thanks for the great link. Thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Hmm, cool instrument - looks like fun.

Not hearing much Shamisen in that clip though - its getting drowned out by the guitars and drums.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Hmm, cool instrument - looks like fun.
> 
> Not hearing much Shamisen in that clip though - its getting drowned out by the guitars and drums.



Yup, I agree. There are many other clips with more traditional aproaches and in which the Shamisen can be heard much better in the mix.

I'll post others later.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

cool looking/sounding instrument. that's quite the pick too!
here's a cleaner sound.

[video=youtube;ml5XaPDnjtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml5XaPDnjtA&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Man, I can't even master the six strings I've got much less any variant. Kudo's to you. Nice looking instrument.

Swervin


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

that is a great sound. Yeah, the pick - looks like a windshield scraper!




laristotle said:


> cool looking/sounding instrument. that's quite the pick too!
> here's a cleaner sound.
> 
> [video=youtube;ml5XaPDnjtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml5XaPDnjtA&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been interested in ethnic instruments for awhile now.

I'd also like to get an Oud and some of the interesting Mexican / Spanish guitar derivitives.

I already have a nice Trichordia, which is a 12 string Spanish variation on the mandolin.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I've been interested in ethnic instruments for awhile now.
> 
> I'd also like to get an Oud and some of the interesting Mexican / Spanish guitar derivitives.
> 
> I already have a nice Trichordia, which is a 12 string Spanish variation on the mandolin.


I agree - I love the sound of the charango. I'd love to get one. There's an Argentinian composer called Gustavo Santaolalla who uses it in lots of movie soundtracks - Brokeback Mountain, Motorcycle Diaries etc:

[video=youtube;f3BxfxAAkgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3BxfxAAkgE[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I agree - I love the sound of the charango. I'd love to get one. There's an Argentinian composer called Gustavo Santaolalla who uses it in lots of movie soundtracks - Brokeback Mountain, Motorcycle Diaries etc:


Yeah, that's the idea.

If I spot something like that on one of my trips to Mexico or Brazil it's small enough to carry home without any fuss.

Very pretty sound. Thanks.

This is another great Shamisen clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5Blx58GR4I&feature=related

and another
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqFCgm-ybaI&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

That is one cool instrument! I'll look forward to clips of _you_ playing it!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Cool stuff! Enjoy!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> That is one cool instrument! I'll look forward to clips of _you_ playing it!



My family is going to HATE this thing, LOL. (well, my grand daughter will probably like it).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cool. Love watching this stuff. I like all the other tones possible from strings and wood and whatever else. Messing around with instruments is a lifelong passion. 

I'm interested in instruments from around the world, but money is short. As it is, guitars in 3 or 4 tunings, bass, fretless guitar and bass, 4 and 5 string banjos, mandolins, bouzouki (variant), ukuleles, piano, are about all I can handle on a good day.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been watching various youtube clips of people playing Shamisen.

The technique is quite interesting. It seems like they use the left hand for alternating percussive notes with the plectrum. The tuning seems to be root-fifth-octave.

Cool.

(hmmm, where's that Shamisen tab for Stairway to Heaven)


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's this in the meantime.

[video=youtube;pndWjL_6NWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pndWjL_6NWc[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

F%#K


I should have known


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you want me to hunt down the "Smoke on the Water" version for you also?
Just so you have the "complete set"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Why that's just
View attachment 900


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Do you want me to hunt down the "Smoke on the Water" version for you also?
> Just so you have the "complete set"
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Ok, step away from the mouse.....

I shouldn't laugh. 

When mine arrives I'll be lucky to play Mary Had a Little Lamb.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Ok, step away from the mouse.....


You or me? LOL





Milkman said:


> When mine arrives I'll be lucky to play Mary Had a Little Lamb.


The SRV version?....very ambitious.....I admire you!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

greco said:


> Do you want me to hunt down the "Smoke on the Water" version for you also?
> Just so you have the "complete set"
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Sure, why not.
[video=youtube;5R7qTVqcikc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R7qTVqcikc[/video]


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

And just for good measure.
[video=youtube;4FzMaTRtA78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FzMaTRtA78[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Sure, why not.


Milkman is going to kill us !!

Thanks laristotle...you are bad....LMAO !!

Well ...at least he now has the "chords" for learning the song on his Shamisen 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> And just for good measure.


You are killin' me laristotle....LOL

I'm sure that I am going to hear these Shamisen tunes "in my head" for the rest of the night

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

Jes' tryin' to be helpful.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> You or me? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, the Little Rascals version.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And I don't think you guys are taking this at all seriously.


Philistines er....gaijin?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Time to get serious and educate ourselves...dog and cat lovers, be prepared/warned !!:

*Shamisen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Very interesting !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> And I don't think you guys are taking this at all seriously.
> 
> 
> Philistines er....*gaijin?*


No..._gaikokujin ( _外国人) _!_

*Gaijin* (外人[SUP]*?*[/SUP], [ɡaidʑiɴ]) is a Japanese word meaning "non-Japanese", or "alien".[SUP][1][/SUP] The word is composed of two kanji:_gai_ (外[SUP]*?*[/SUP]), meaning "outside"; and _jin_ (人[SUP]*?*[/SUP]), meaning "person". Thus, the word technically means "outsider". There are similarly composed words to refer to foreign things such as Gaisha meaning foreign car, Gaika meaning foreign cash, and Gaitame meaning foreign exchange, all of them are common words. The word can refer to nationality, race, orethnicity, but in Japanese these are generally conflated.
Some modern commentators feel that the word is now negative or pejorative in connotation and thus offensive.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP] Other observers indicate that the word can also be used neutrally or positively.[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP][SUP][10][/SUP][SUP][11][/SUP] One scholar suggests that the term has become politically incorrect and is avoided now by some Japanese television broadcasters.[SUP][12][/SUP] The uncontroversial[SUP][12][/SUP] _gaikokujin_ (外国人[SUP]*?*[/SUP]), "foreign-country person", is commonly used instead, [SUP][12][/SUP]and middle-aged women tend to use "Gaikoku no kata" , "person of foreign country".

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mine has artificial snake skin.

No kitty titty banjo playing in my house thank you very much.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

laristotle said:


> Sure, why not.
> [video=youtube;5R7qTVqcikc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R7qTVqcikc[/video]


I was so prepared to like this but just couldn't get there ...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

There`s one that`s been left out of that Wiki post...like when they call me...gaijin san....polite, in a rude kind of way. But I been called worse. I freakin` hate it when I`m walking down the street minding my own business when I hear people pass by and say...yada or kowai...first one loosely translated as yuck, yucky....second as scary...like there aren`t any Japanese people who fit that description. Used to be I didn`t care but over time it has worn me down...had people hiss at me or cross the street when they see me coming....yeah, I lost those western stereotypes that Japanese people are all kind, polite, friendly etc....they ain`t.
Tried plucking a shamisen with my fingers once...just couldn`t get the hang of the huge plectrum...never felt the urge to buy one. Seen some beautiful koto that would look great hanging on a wall...I`d buy one of those.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

For some reason racism seems to endemic in all societies. I was married for quite a number of years to a Lakota woman. We went to events celebrating native American culture and it wasn't unusual for me to face racist attitudes of the type I knew the people I was interacting with faced daily. In many languages the concept of "the people" has evolved as separate from that of others. Us and them. 

It's tragic but it is getting better. When you consider we all have almost identical DNA linking us back to a common ancestor in the Rift Valley of Africa it is truly sad.

I'm just glad I'm not a drummer. :-D


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've worked for a Japanese company for more than 18 years now and been over to Japan a couple of times. I'll be going later this year.

Yes, they do have the same element of racism we do over here, but I suppose it's made worse in a sense by the fact that so few foriegners actually live there.

Yes I know there are lots of Americans and Canadians living and working in Japan, but nothing like the diversity we have over here.

Anyway, as with all cultures, there's good and bad.

I've been lucky enough to have always been treated with respect and kindness by my Japanese associates and by those I have met while abroad.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

To the O/P congrats and have fun with the new instrument.
I think this video of the brothers captures their talent and the instrument's pure essence.

[video=youtube_share;MgN_xIHqLUA]http://youtu.be/MgN_xIHqLUA[/video]

I'm also a big 12 Girls Band fan, but they do more orchestrated numbers.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

If it's unusual instruments and music with an oriental flavour that you crave then check out my friends Jeff Titus and Greg Miner.

[video=youtube_share;HbS1gwj3j5w]http://youtu.be/HbS1gwj3j5w[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the clips Stephen. I'll check them out at lunch time.

Yes, I'm facinated by ethnic and generally unusual stringed instruments.

I suppose it's a natural extension of 35 or more years of GAS. 

Harp guitars, Bazoukis, Ouds, Guitarros, Sitars et cetera, all interest me.

Here's another weird one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wB5rTXe8KY


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, checked out the two clips you provided Stephen.

Great stuff. The Yoshida Bros definitley have a blend of rock and traditional flavours even when playing more traditional pieces.

After watching the second clip (Jeff Titus with Gregg Miner) I did a little Youtubing and found lots of other clips featuring the Guzheng.

Very pretty sound. I enjoy noting the subtle techniques used on these unfamiliar instruments.
Chinese classical music - Liu Fang guzheng solo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujzMHLac404&feature=related


Thanks again


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I've worked for a Japanese company for more than 18 years now and been over to Japan a couple of times. I'll be going later this year.
> 
> Yes, they do have the same element of racism we do over here, but I suppose it's made worse in a sense by the fact that so few foriegners actually live there.
> 
> ...




Well if you count all the Asians in Japan, there are probably more foreigners than you think. I bet the people you associate with in Japan do their best to avoid the hostess bars or the train stations where the salarymen buy panties off high school girls. See any shops with the "no foreigners" signs in the windows yet?
Yeah...I`ve said many times...over the almost 19 years I`ve been in Japan I have come to realize...they`re no worse or better than any other country...good folks...dirt bags. To really see the many sides of this culture, you need to live here for a few years...visiting for a couple of weeks just ain`t the same.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> Well if you count all the Asians in Japan, there are probably more foreigners than you think. I bet the people you associate with in Japan do their best to avoid the hostess bars or the train stations where the salarymen buy panties off high school girls. See any shops with the "no foreigners" signs in the windows yet?
> Yeah...I`ve said many times...over the almost 19 years I`ve been in Japan I have come to realize...they`re no worse or better than any other country...good folks...dirt bags. To really see the many sides of this culture, you need to live here for a few years...visiting for a couple of weeks just ain`t the same.


I'm sure you're right.

The same could be said for North America. It can be an exciting and glamorous place to visit, but living here for someone who doesn't speak the language as their primary can be less appealing.

I assume that to be true of most nations.

I have been in a hostess bar, but there were no school girls. They were in their twenties. No panties were exchanged.

I appreciate your perspective and if I had the same experience I might feel the same.

I do choose however to look for the positive and enriching elements of Japanese (and other) culture.

As you know well, there's plenty of beauty there.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm sure you're right.
> 
> The same could be said for North America. It can be an exciting and glamorous place to visit, but living here for someone who doesn't speak the language as their primary can be less appealing.
> 
> ...




No, thats not what I said...is it my accent?...I said the girls sell their panties to salarymen outside train stations...never said they worked in hostess bars. I also said, as you do... that Japan is no different from any other place...I had the same western stereotypes of Japan until I have been here a few years. yes, again, there are some great folks...my wife`s family for example...they accepted me from day one, but I think I have made my point and won`t go into every negative situation I`ve encountered, too many, and yeah...not like I was born yesterday...the same applies to every country or culture and I agree, there is a lot of good in this country...I don`t dwell on the negative however I don`t pretend it doesn`t exist either...I have never ever felt like I needed to look over my shoulder on the way home at any time of night, have had shop staff flee from me when I entered the store though, but this isn`t Tokyo and that never happened to me there. Live in Japan for a few years then we`ll compare notes... we expats discuss this over beers in the local watering hole...not like I`m the only one with those experiences...and I`m leaving the worst out of this thread. 
Anyways...point made...this time I hope.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm sure you're right.
> 
> I do choose however to look for the positive and enriching elements of Japanese (and other) culture.




Thats nice `n stuff but it is only one facet of any culture...you can pretend the rest doesn`t exist...they do.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Racism is alive and well. Here, there and everywhere


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Yeah, the pick - looks like a windshield scraper!


That's what I've always thought--I think one of these would be fun to mess around on, but that's probably all it would be for me.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Racism is alive and well. Here, there and everywhere


So true and fortunately so is humanism.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Racism is alive and well. Here, there and everywhere




yes it is...I don`t mean to sound like thats all I have encountered during my years in Japan, it`s not by any means...but up here, in this city which is known among Japanese cities as being conservative, we...expats...are exposed to it...but from what I understand, not as bad for the blue eyed fair skinned as it is for people from other countries in the neighborhood. There are lots of videos posted on You Tube from foreigners in Japan, just need to search...none of them posted by me by the way.
As an amateur photographer, Japan is an almost limitless source of "shutter chances".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It seems like you're ready for a change. I have never been under any illusion that the Japanese were not racist to an extent.

No I don't live in Japan. I do however work, travel and interact with Japanese here and around the world on a daily basis. My impression is that racism is as bad in the USA and Canada as it is among the Japanese.

So, can we put that to bed please?

This thread should be about the Shamisen and perhaps other interesting instruments. I'm happy to discuss racism in the open mic forum. It's actually something I find very distasteful and something worth discussing.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I do however work, travel and interact with Japanese on a daily basis.




So do I...in Japan...big difference.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> So do I...in Japan...big difference.


Accepted.



And, it's here. I paid on Monday and it's here Friday afternoon.


From Kyoto.

The craftsmanship is looking very good. I already have it tuned and have been happily twanging away.

Loud little cuss.































And for scale


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Pretty much the same size as all the others seen in the links posted in the thread.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

I think it's cool! have fun.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

What are the strings made of? Do you know what the tuning should be?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The strings are "silk" but may actually be synthetic. They're multi strand (woven?).

The tuning is root - fifth - octave, but I haven't learned the exact notes yet.

This Shamisen is actually a slightly different instrument than those seen in the clips in this thread.

This one's in the style of the instruments from Okinawa. It seems smaller. The plectrum is completely different as well, but I'll be trying to find one of the 'ice scraper" type.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> The plectrum is completely different as well, but I'll be trying to find one of the 'ice scraper" type.


Try Canadian Tire ;-)


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> The strings are "silk" but may actually be synthetic. They're multi strand (woven?).
> 
> The tuning is root - fifth - octave, but I haven't learned the exact notes yet.
> 
> ...




Uncle.....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Upon doing a little more research I have discovered that I was correct in my impression that this instrument is a little smaller than the instruments seen in the youTube clips.

Mine is actually called a Sanshin and is closer to the Chinese instruments of the same kind. I have been told that this is largely due to Okinawa's proximity to Japan.

Sill having lots of fun plunking on it.

The instruments seen in the clips are called Tsugaru Shimansen or sometimes "Hard Core Shimansen".

I may ultimately grab one of those as well.


----------

